# crufts 2011..... whos going?



## kate11

is anybody going to crufts, which day will you be going, showing, browsing?

im going gundog day.


----------



## Snoringbear

There's a thread here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/146855-just-bought-my-crufts-ticket.html


----------



## kate11

oops must of missed that one, was looking to c if anyone had started anything!

sorry kate


----------



## swarthy

I wasn't planning on going as nothing entered this year - but a friend being rather heavily pregnant has asked for some company - just hoping she doesn't give birth en-route either way  (Particularly considering her first one was nearly 3 months early )

It will be Gundog day - and yes, I probably will do some shopping


----------



## Freyja

We will be there on saturday hound and terrier day. Owen's passes arrived yesterday but its still undecided whether or not we will actually take him.

I have saved my christmas money and it is my birthday a couple of weeks before crufts so will hopefully have plenty of money to spend. I will be looking at new collars and show leads for Buck, the pup I keep out of Freyja's litter and my other pup which hopefully will be born any day now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I was looking to go, but can't justify the spend really  maybe next year


----------



## kaisa624

The people who are going on the Sat, anyone fancy a lunch meet up or something?


----------



## kate11

it is rather exp but well worth it! nw will hav to polish up those brass buttons n c how far i get! (not far i think)


----------



## ridgeback05

will be there on sat with our ridgebacks...just found out tho...8.30am start for the ridgebacks...thats early...


----------



## Luvdogs

ridgeback05 said:


> will be there on sat with our ridgebacks...just found out tho...8.30am start for the ridgebacks...thats early...


It's along old day isn't it......


----------



## Luvdogs

I Will be going on Gundog day and possibly working


----------



## I love springers

I am going on gundog day....Never been before and really looking forward to a good day


----------



## findley

I am going on Saturday to show and hopefully shop. Please come and say hello. Hall 5 for the Deerhounds I will be at the end of the line, I will be the one with two deerhounds and a Whippet as they are in Hall 4 and I cannot bench him there by himself ( although he would not mind if he was with a bitch.lol. We also start at 08.30 good job I am staying over. See you there. Good luck to those showing and enjoys spending for those shopping.


----------



## FerretloverUK

we are going too on Beagle day, Saturday! Me, Hubby to be & my friend. I booked the tickets 4 days ago....then lo-and-behold!!!... i won 2 tickets in the post this morning! Other 2 ill sell on ebay!


----------



## kaisa624

findley said:


> I am going on Saturday to show and hopefully shop. Please come and say hello. Hall 5 for the Deerhounds I will be at the end of the line, I will be the one with two deerhounds and a Whippet as they are in Hall 4 and I cannot bench him there by himself ( although he would not mind if he was with a bitch.lol. We also start at 08.30 good job I am staying over. See you there. Good luck to those showing and enjoys spending for those shopping.


We'll be in Hall 3, at the YKC benches  We start at 8:30 too, but are driving up at 5am


----------



## Debxan

I'm going for the first time ever. Going on the Saturday to look at Parson Russells, Smooth Fox Terriers and Manchester Terriers. Am hoping to talk to owners and get advice to help me decide which breed is for me. 

Looking forward to agility and flyball events as well.


----------



## MissBexi

*Is anyone going to be around on Bedlington and Curly Coated Retriever days?? Just well I'm a Beddie owner and since I'm not going  would love to see pictures. And also we groomer one of the curly coated who is at the show and would love to see pictures of him. If anyone can help would be much appreciated.. *


----------



## Petloversdigest

Debxan said:


> I'm going for the first time ever. Going on the Saturday to look at Parson Russells, Smooth Fox Terriers and Manchester Terriers. Am hoping to talk to owners and get advice to help me decide which breed is for me.
> 
> Looking forward to agility and flyball events as well.


If there is a Mary Rae demo in any of the rings, I would highly recommend that you don't miss that (heelwork to music). Haven't been for a few years now though, so she may not go every year any more....


----------



## Spellweaver

Petloversdigest said:


> If there is a Mary Rae demo in any of the rings, I would highly recommend that you don't miss that (heelwork to music). Haven't been for a few years now though, so she may not go every year any more....


The heelwork to music freestyle international competition is taking place on Saturday. It's in the arena at 10.35am and 16.20pm - and then the winner will perform again at 17.30. We watched this competition last year - it's well worth seeing :thumbup:

There are also heelwork to music demonstrations in the Activities with Dogs ring (in Hall 3) at 9.30am and 15.00pm

ETA Mary Ray will be doing her slot at 20.05 on Best in Show night


----------



## Petloversdigest

Spellweaver said:


> The heelwork to music freestyle international competition is taking place on Saturday. It's in the arena at 10.35am and 16.20pm - and then the winner will perform again at 17.30. We watched this competition last year - it's well worth seeing :thumbup:
> 
> There are also heelwork to music demonstrations in the Activities with Dogs ring (in Hall 3) at 9.30am and 15.00pm
> 
> ETA Mary Ray will be doing her slot at 20.05 on Best in Show night


Thanks for the info Spell weaver - I'm going on Friday this year so will try and catch the demos...:thumbup:


----------



## dexter

Petloversdigest said:


> If there is a Mary Rae demo in any of the rings, I would highly recommend that you don't miss that (heelwork to music). Haven't been for a few years now though, so she may not go every year any more....


Mary doing a demo in kent in May if you interested


----------



## Spellweaver

Petloversdigest said:


> Thanks for the info Spell weaver - I'm going on Friday this year so will try and catch the demos...:thumbup:


On Friday there is a general heelwork to music competition in the Arena - two heats, one at 11.15 and one at 16.15, and the winner will perform at 17.45 before the group judging.  I'm a mine of useless information


----------



## Petloversdigest

Spellweaver said:


> On Friday there is a general heelwork to music competition in the Arena - two heats, one at 11.15 and one at 16.15, and the winner will perform at 17.45 before the group judging.  I'm a mine of useless information


Good to know - it makes my Crufts visit worthwhile when I get to see some really inventive heelwork to music displays! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Petloversdigest

dexter said:


> Mary doing a demo in kent in May if you interested


Thanks for the info Dexter, I might get inspired after my Crufts visit has fired my enthusiasm to travel as far as Kent....so will bear it in mind. I know she has a website, so pesumably her demos are advertised on there. I shall simultaneously try and persuade my new dog that lurchers can do heelwork to music too!!!


----------



## Blondie

Hello! I just joined this morning, and thought I'd post in here because, yes, I will be going to Crufts on Working day with my dogs.


----------



## Spellweaver

Ceearott said:


> Hello! I just joined this morning, and thought I'd post in here because, yes, I will be going to Crufts on Working day with my dogs.


Hiya and welcome to the forum! I guess you have rotties from your name?  Good luck at Crufts - we're there on the Firday too with our border collies.


----------



## Blondie

Yes, I have rotties, lol!! Friends with Ditsy42, I bred her Cara :thumbup:


----------



## dexter

Ceearott said:


> Hello! I just joined this morning, and thought I'd post in here because, yes, I will be going to Crufts on Working day with my dogs.


hello to you. yes i'lll be there on Friday too, wishing you good luck x


----------



## Nicky10

I was supposed to be going Friday and Saturday but too expensive. I'll just have to watch the live stream instead. I love watching the heel work to music great to see the teamwork between the humans and dogs


----------



## Dazadal

We will be there on Friday with two of our Dalmatians Lola and Rupert in Discover Dogs (from 2:30pm) come and say hello! We are there on Saturday with the Pharaoh Hound and again on Sunday with Rupert our youngest Dalmatian. We may go on Thursday just to look around. Love Crufts!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Shall be there sunday with two of our hairless girls. Still have not worked out what to wear, new suit I thinks in order


----------



## dexter

Devil-Dogz said:


> Shall be there sunday with two of our hairless girls. Still have not worked out what to wear, new suit I thinks in order


haaaa ha , i have to wear something that hair doesn't stick to


----------



## CheekoAndCo

I'll be there on Sunday. Still trying to decide what colour of suit jacket to get. Red, white or bright blue


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> Shall be there sunday with two of our hairless girls. Still have not worked out what to wear, new suit I thinks in order


I was thinking just the same!!



dexter said:


> haaaa ha , i have to wear something that hair doesn't stick to


go naked like our cresties :lol: :lol: :lol:



CheekoAndCo said:


> I'll be there on Sunday. Still trying to decide what colour of suit jacket to get. Red, white or bright blue


bright blue!!!

I will be showing on Sunday and also doing a couple of hous on the DD CC stand


----------



## dexter

babycham2002 said:


> I was thinking just the same!!
> 
> go naked like our cresties :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> bright blue!!!


haha i wouldn't wish that on anyone lmao x:lol:


----------



## Spellweaver

Devil-Dogz said:


> Shall be there sunday with two of our hairless girls. Still have not worked out what to wear, new suit I thinks in order





CheekoAndCo said:


> I'll be there on Sunday. Still trying to decide what colour of suit jacket to get. Red, white or bright blue





babycham2002 said:


> I was thinking just the same!!
> 
> go naked like our cresties :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> bright blue!!!
> 
> I will be showing on Sunday and also doing a couple of hous on the DD CC stand


I'll be there on Sunday - if you see a plump blonde peering at you suspiciously it'll be me, wondering if it's you from petforums - except for those of you naked in the CC ring, that is! I think I'll know who you are!


----------



## jopetportraits

I'll be there on Friday just as a browser , not exhibiting. We've been the last couple of years and meet up with some friends. A great day out. If you see me come and say Hi. Won't be hard to miss as my name and website will be on the back of my t shirt.


----------



## Petloversdigest

Does anyone need a ticket for Friday - looks like I may well have one going spare.....


----------



## dexter

take it with you , theres always someone at the gate looking for one.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I can't go anymore , but have fun everone who is going!


----------



## Petloversdigest

dexter said:


> take it with you , theres always someone at the gate looking for one.


Good advice - thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Yvetter

Can any one help. I was at crufts last year and there was a photographer in the ring taking pics, does anyone know where i could view them about?Ive been seaching for ages
thanks
Yvette


----------



## Spellweaver

Yvetter said:


> Can any one help. I was at crufts last year and there was a photographer in the ring taking pics, does anyone know where i could view them about?Ive been seaching for ages
> thanks
> Yvette


It could have been someone from TKDogs -if you google TKDogs plus your breed plus crufts 2010 you will be able to view the photos. For example, if you wanted to look at the border collies, you would google TKDogs Border Collies Crufts 2010.

If it wasn't TK Dogs it might have been a photographer from either _Dog World _or _Our Dogs_ newspapers.


----------



## Jackie Hart

Hi everyone

We will be there on the Friday & Sunday with Pets As Therapy who, will be in the Good Citizen Dog Scheme Ring on the Sunday for our parades - one in the morning & the other in the afternoon.

Jackie & Jasper


----------



## hawksport

I'm there Thursday and Friday on Discover Dogs. Saturday wandering around and possibly handling a Manchester Terrier


----------



## Devil-Dogz

dexter said:


> haaaa ha , i have to wear something that hair doesn't stick to


Ohh I dont have that problem  


babycham2002 said:


> I was thinking just the same!!
> go naked like our cresties :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I will be showing on Sunday and also doing a couple of hous on the DD CC stand


Yay gooooo naked 
I was meant to be doing DD Fri/Sat had to turn it down this year! 



Spellweaver said:


> I'll be there on Sunday - if you see a plump blonde peering at you suspiciously it'll be me, wondering if it's you from petforums - except for those of you naked in the CC ring, that is! I think I'll know who you are!


Yes its about time you met me and mum


----------



## Jess2308

I may not be doing Crufts now  Or, at least not the sunday. Will depend on how well the puppy is doing and whether she is feeding on her own well enough to be left in the care of our puppysitter.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Jess2308 said:


> I may not be doing Crufts now  Or, at least not the sunday. Will depend on how well the puppy is doing and whether she is feeding on her own well enough to be left in the care of our puppysitter.


Does that mean you wont be able to handle the dogs you have qualified?  Send them to me I'll do it  
I know what you mean though, we have missed a number of shows due to pups. Its just not right to leave some. Fingers crossed she continues to do well!


----------



## Jess2308

Its only the chihuahua on sunday, we had 5 pugs qualified but the judge isnt good for us so we havent entered them  My mum will take him on her own, she would be handling him anyway but i really wanted to go along and get some nice pictures to send his breeder in America who is really excited about him going to crufts :lol: I will be taking the basenji on my own as well if we cant both go. I hate doing Crufts alone as its a LONG day and a really long walk in from the car park with all the stuff :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Ohh thats good they will still get shown. Shame you didnt enter the pugs. Its a very long day indeed, mums always with me..well it is her dogs I am showing :lol: Shes like my show taxi :lol:


----------



## Chloef

I will be there on the Sunday with my LC Chihuahua


----------



## tadybear

nice dogi dude


----------



## Blondie

Cleo and Magnum will be getting a bath later today and Magnum will be under strict intructions to STAY CLEAN!!!!

Dog bag will be coming out later on too, and staying on the table all week, so I can make sure we have everything in it, lol! My list is getting longer by the hour!!

I cant believe we do this every year,


----------



## Oenoke

Skye's having a bath before we go Wednesday, she's in the KC Novice Cup agility on Thursday.


----------



## jamie1977

Hoping to be there friday.


----------



## dobermummy

I'll be there Saturday, and I am so excited (i feel like a little kid at christmas )


----------



## Guest

I am going on Friday cant wait!!!


----------



## jopetportraits

mumof6 said:


> I'll be there Saturday, and I am so excited (i feel like a little kid at christmas )


Me too, I can't wait.:thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624

Saturday!! Holly's having her bath Fri, gonna take her for a run in the woods before, then just walks around the streets after!!


----------



## emmylulus1234

i can't go really busy but my parents and sister are going on gundog day.


----------



## Freyja

Unless some sort of miracle happens before saturday we will be going to crufts without Owen. I took him for a walk yesterday and although he was keen and eager to go out pulling me along the road which he doesn't normally do he was still not walking right. He was throwing his front leg out a bit still and knuckling over on it when he stopped to have a wee. 

So unless there is some dramatic inprovement this week it would not be right to take him. It would have been nice to take him as he was to be etired at crufts but it is not to be.


----------



## jopetportraits

Freyja said:


> Unless some sort of miracle happens before saturday we will be going to crufts without Owen. I took him for a walk yesterday and although he was keen and eager to go out pulling me along the road which he doesn't normally do he was still not walking right. He was throwing his front leg out a bit still and knuckling over on it when he stopped to have a wee.
> 
> So unless there is some dramatic inprovement this week it would not be right to take him. It would have been nice to take him as he was to be etired at crufts but it is not to be.


Poor Owen. Fingers crossed he'll be ok by Saturday but if not there's always next year.


----------



## Freyja

jopetportraits said:


> Poor Owen. Fingers crossed he'll be ok by Saturday but if not there's always next year.


 There will be no next year for Owen he is to be retired from the ring. The vet thinks he may have a tumour or some sort of nuerolocigal problem.


----------



## jopetportraits

Oh I'm sorry to hear that Freyja. At least he's got a great home with you and the rest of the gang.


----------

